# Harvey Prot-X-Bore Zinc Base Bullets



## eclector (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone remember these? They were great - no sizing or lubrication. You just popped the zinc washer in the mold before you poured. 

They shot great even with heavy loads in the .44 Mag. Lyman had special loading data in their 41st edition loading manual.

Does anyone know of a source for the zinc washers, or what happened to Harvey (Lakeville Arms)?


----------

